# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  دیپلم مجدد(تجربی) تو خرداد 95

## Mohandes H

سلام خدمت دوستان ؛
اگر یه نفر دیپلم ریاضی داشته باشه و مدت 2سال هم از درس دور بوده باشه (به خاطر سربازی) .
الان که از سربازی اومده میخواد خودشو واسه کنکور تجربی 96 آماده کنه.
از طرفی معدل دیپلم ریاضیش تقریبا 10 هس.
حالا میخواد خرداد 95 دیپلم مجدد تجربی بگیره.
اولا : اصن تا خرداد 3 ماه و نیم دیگه مونده به نظر شما تو این مدت میتونه تمام کتابای سوم تجربی رو جوری بخونه که فول فول بلد شه و نمره هاش 20 شه ؟ (چون با این اوضاع کنکور واقعا 19/5 هم فایده نداره)
دوما : کتابای سال سوم تجربی رو باید از کجا گیر بیاره ؟
سوما : آیا به کتابای کمک درسی هم نیاز داره ؟ میشه معرفی کنید ؟
اراده قوی داره،هرچند قبلا خیلی بی خیال بود اما الان از تو چشاش فهمیدم که پای هدفش وامیسه.(دندون تهران میخواد)
بچه ها ازتون میخوام هر راهنمایی که دارین دریغ نکنید، من بهش قول دادم که کمکش کنم.
منتظرم .... .

----------


## MaHsa 95

به نظر من بره دیپ انسانی بگیره که فقط واسه دروس عمومی تاثیر معدل داره و بقیه درس ها رو کافیه پاس بشه

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mohandes H

[QUOTE=Asemoon;721555]به نظر من بره دیپ انسانی بگیره که فقط واسه دروس عمومی تاثیر معدل داره و بقیه درس ها رو کافیه پاس بشه

بد پیشنهادیم نیست باید دربارش باهاش حرف بزنم ،ممنون.

----------


## Mohandes H

کسی نیست به این سوالا جواب بده؟

----------


## magicboy

خرداد میشه دیپ مجدد گرفت؟

----------


## Mohandes H

شدنو فک کنم بشه اما نمیدونم برا کنکور 95 بدرد بخوره یا نه.
این دوست من برا کنکور 96 میخواد.
جالبه من خودم تاپیک زدم تا جواب سوال بگیرم دارم جواب سوال میدم!!!

----------


## *Yousef*

برا 95نمیشه.

----------


## Pourya.sh

خرداد بگیر برا نودو شیش ....دیپ مجدد

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mohandes H

آقا yousef شما که رشتت تجربی هست به نظرت دوست من با این شرایطی که داره میتونه کنکور 96 دندون تهران بیاره؟
راستی در رابطه با سوالایی که مطرح کردم هم اگه نظر بدی خوشحال میشم.

----------


## Mohandes H

:Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110): 
چرا کسی جواب این سه تا سوال رو نمیده؟

----------


## Mohandes H

آقا تاپیک بسته شد.
بهتره دوستمو بفرستم پیش یه مشاور تا کمکش کنه.
از این جا چیزی کاسب نمیشم.
خداحافظ همگی.
 :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):

----------

